# SONY vs. Samsung Flat Screen ?



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

I am in the process of making a decision to buy a 52" or 57" LCD flat screen. I was either going to go with the SONY 52" XBR5 or the Samsung LN-T5781F. I know the screen size difference. I'm not sure if I should wait and get the new '08 models coming soon. A few questions:

1- From my research of the new '08 models, soon to be released, I don't see a second generation LN-T5781F. Does anyone know if Samsung is continuing the 81 series (especially 57" model)? Would this Tv come out later in the year?

2- Neither SONY or Samsung seem to be coming out with a 55" to 60" Flat Screen for '08. Has anyone heard otherwise?

3- Even though the LN-T5781F does not have 120 Hz technology, how does it handle motion blur such in fast action movies or PC video games?

4- What is the real difference in Samsungs Series 6 & 7 and Sony's Z, W, V, XRB 6 series compared to present models?

5- Is it worth the wait?

Thank you.


----------



## BrianAbington (Mar 19, 2008)

I know this is a dead thread but I have some answers to your questions so I figured I would reply.
A local retailer has a sony store and one of the reps told me that sony will be coming out with the XBR 6,7, & 8. 
I don't recall if they will replace the XBR 4&5 but the 6 will be about $5,000 for a 52".
The XBR 8 will have LED technology and the 52" will probably be about $8,000+

The only differences between the XBR 4 & 5 is the 4 has flat black trim and 1yr warranty, and the 5 has glossy black trim and 1 1/2 yr warranty. 

120hz tech has been around a while now so from what I have seen it seems that they all handel motion blur really well.

I saw a 52" XBR4 compared to a 52" W series and they looked nearly the same. I think the XBR looks alittle bit classier with the glass edge but I think the W series would be fine to buy unless you can get an XBR on clearance for nearly the same price as the W series.


----------

